# Giant chinchilla/ new zealand mixes



## porkchop48

Would these make good meat rabbits?

Or would straight giant chinchilla rabbits be better?


----------



## brentr

My current batch of rabbits I'm growing out for meat are chinchilla x NZW crosses (NZ does I bought were bred to Chinchilla buck at time of purchase).  They are growing well and just hit 7 weeks of age.  They are on track for slaughter at 10-11 weeks of age.  I haven't weighed them on a scale, but I'd put their average weight right now at 2.5 - 3.0 lbs. I'm shooting for 5.0 lbs or higher live weight at time of slaughter.  [I feed my butcher bunnies free choice both 15% pellets and orchard grass/timothy hay.  They get some alfalfa now and again too.]

I don't have any litters of straight chinchilla bunnies to compare, but these crosses are certainly looking good.  I bred my does to a Californian buck this time around, so in a few months I'll have a second batch of 7 wk old bunnies to compare growth rates, etc.  I'm a believer in the benefits of hybrid vigor in meat rabbits vs. straight breed (especially since I have no registered animals or plans to establish any).  

In short, I think you would be pleased with the cross-breeding result for meat.  However, going with straight chinchillas would not be bad either, in my opinion.  They're a good meat rabbit breed.  Go with what makes most sense for you.


----------



## brentr

brentr said:
			
		

> My current batch of rabbits I'm growing out for meat are chinchilla x NZW crosses (NZ does I bought were bred to Chinchilla buck at time of purchase).  They are growing well and just hit 7 weeks of age.  They are on track for slaughter at 10-11 weeks of age.  I haven't weighed them on a scale, but I'd put their average weight right now at 2.5 - 3.0 lbs. I'm shooting for 5.0 lbs or higher live weight at time of slaughter.  [I feed my butcher bunnies free choice both 15% pellets and orchard grass/timothy hay.  They get some alfalfa now and again too.]
> 
> I don't have any litters of straight chinchilla bunnies to compare, but these crosses are certainly looking good.  I bred my does to a Californian buck this time around, so in a few months I'll have a second batch of 7 wk old bunnies to compare growth rates, etc.  I'm a believer in the benefits of hybrid vigor in meat rabbits vs. straight breed (especially since I have no registered animals or plans to establish any).
> 
> In short, I think you would be pleased with the cross-breeding result for meat.  However, going with straight chinchillas would not be bad either, in my opinion.  They're a good meat rabbit breed.  Go with what makes most sense for you.


So here's my results on the NZ x Chinchilla meat bunnies.  I butchered 13 rabbits (2 litters) at 12.5 weeks of age and had an average dress weight of 2.8 lbs.  They were fed 15% protein pellets (though I did bump them up to 18% for the last two weeks) and free choice orchard grass hay.  I'm pleased with the result.

My next litters will be either pure NZ (white dam x red sire) or NW white x American Blue.  I'm purely raising for meat, so don't care about bloodlines.  I have an acquaintance with a wide variety of rabbits, and she lets me borrow meat breed bucks to service my does.  I hope to cross my NZ does with Californian, Silver Fox, and Rex in the future just for comparison sake.  However from what I've read, any of these crosses should make a good meat rabbit.  I suspect over time that as I save replacement does from these litters and continue breeding like this, I'll just wind up with some good "meat mutts" but it works for me!


----------



## Caprice_Acres

I'd be careful with any 'giant' breed. Their huge frames require very dense, heavy bone to support their frame, and that means though they may weigh more, it's likely more bone than meat.  One of those cases where bigger isn't better.  

I won't do any giant crosses into my meat line. I'd eat the culls IF I raised a giant breed, but I certainly wouldn't do it specificially for meat.


----------



## porkchop48

Well I ended up not getting them...

Now I am waiting on a group of californians that are coming from a lady I work with 

Maybe they will show up today.


----------



## Ms. Research

Did you get your Californians?


----------



## porkchop48

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Did you get your Californians?


Not yet.... Now it will be monday...Fingers crossed


----------

